# Cost of Visa for Skilled Professional



## Doubler (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi all,
So we are interested in migrating to Australia from US and we are IT professionals. We began looking for jobs in Australia first but recruiters who contacted us told us it is best that we get a visa and move ourselves over there first because getting a job would be easier then and until we are in Australia, no employer is going to hire us while not physically living in Australia yet. So we go on the Australian government immigration website and see that permanent visas for our skill is like $4200 per person??? There are 2 adults and 3 children and there is just no way we can pay for that large amount especially with no guarantees of employment. Any advice please?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

$4200 per person? Sounds quite reasonable to me assuming that the cost includes visa charges and legal charges by migration agent plus other work such as translations etc. Not sure if that means $4200 per child as well though...


----------



## Doubler (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Yeah Im not sure if that includes Children as well at that price. I guess I was wondering if most of us here had to self pay as well or is there any other way that people are funding/getting there visas. 
Visitor vacation visa is like $20 bucks or so but that's just for 30 to 60 days I think


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

One of you could apply for the visa & the other be added as your defacto, children would also be listed on same application. That way you are only paying $4200. It's quite normal to include a spouse and children on a Visa like this. You don't both need a skills one.


----------



## Doubler (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome info... Thank you so much as I didn't know that.


----------



## Bear (Nov 16, 2010)

No worries. Print the application off and go through it - it answers and raises questions for most. The stronger of you (skilled wise!) applies as applicant and the other as secondary.


----------

